# The meeting..



## lovennight (Dec 5, 2007)

well i was in class one day a long time ago and well this story hit me yes i know im not done not even now I'm just too lazy unfortionally but well here we go.

	I met him a long time ago. Iran away form home and was sitting in a dark alley with the smell of rotten garbage hovering the air. I didnâ€™t care though snice I was tired. I closed my eyes thinking back what had happened just a few minutes before.
	â€œWHAT THE HELL! IS THAT ALL YOU HAVE!? THATâ€™S NOT EVEN ENOUGH TO COVER THE RENT!â€ my father shouted. He was drunk all the time and he was unemployed the only way that we would stay in our house would be that in I got a job snice he didnâ€™t bother trying to get one after my motherâ€¦ well I donâ€™t want to talk about her right nowâ€¦
	â€œWELL WE WOULD HAVE THE MONEY IF YOU DIDNâ€™T DRINK ALL THE TIME!â€ I yelled back. He punched me hard on the face and I fell on the cold hard wooden floor of the apartment. My face swelling and red with mixed feeling of hatred and embarrassment. Hot tears ran down my cheeks because I couldnâ€™t take this anymore. I got up and took a navy blue duffle bag from my closet in my room and started packing all my belongings that I could stuff in it. I was planning to leave this hell hole called home for once. I made my way to the door	 while my father was still sleeping on the couch still drunk surrounded with beer bottles around him, I reached for the door when he woke up suddenly wondering what was going on and he saw me with all my stuff reaching for the door. He got up as I quickly trying to open it when he grabbed my arm.
	â€œWHERE ARE YOU GOING!?â€ he asked pulling me back inside the house.
	â€œAWAY FROM YOU!â€ I exclaimed. He let go and I ran seizing the moment at the time. When I looked back while I ran I saw him staring at me with wide eyes and a hurt expression on his face after that I didnâ€™t look backâ€¦ I didnâ€™t want to have thoughs feelings of doubt. I ran faster and faster my black hair flowing behind me in the wind. My heart ached for leaving my father like that as I thought of when my mother had left us but like I said in my thoughts I couldnâ€™t go back I promised my self that. After awhile I had gotten exhausted and had been slumping against a wall in a ally with my duffle bad beside me. The cool wind grew more and more unsteady blowing harder which made it start raining. Someone started coming my way I could see them from the corner of my eye. I turned my head wanting to know who was approaching me. I was a drunk walking crookedly over to me with his hair messy and his five o clock shadow. He kicked a can that was on the side of the of the alley by me on ,But I just ignored him thinking that he wouldnâ€™t notice me.
	â€œWhat are you doing out so late girl?â€ he asked ,his breath stinking up with alcohol that I had to hold my breath.
	â€œWhat are you doing drinking late at night old man?â€ I snapped back making his face red with anger then his face crinkled into a creepy smile that made shivers go up my spine.
	â€œIâ€™ll show you what Iâ€™m doingâ€ he said taking my arm yanking me up from the safe spot I was in or at least I thought was safe.
	â€œLET GO OF ME!â€I exclaimed trying to rip my arm out of his grasp. He just grinned that creepy smile winder as I yelled. My heart was racing I didnâ€™t know what to do there was no one was in sight.
	Then there was a voice in my head.
	â€œdonâ€™t worry Iâ€™ll protect you.â€The voice was gentle and kind I could hear it clearly like someone were talking to me. Then the drunk yanked my arm making me jerking me out of my thoughts right now was not the time to wonder off in some unknown voice was for all I knew It could have been me going crazy.


----------



## Kindar (Dec 6, 2007)

there isn't really enough to make much in the way of comments, the only thing I'd chage to this at this point is that I would drop the first paragraph and start with the father yelling. it's more viceral and has a better chance of grabbing the reader's attention.


----------

